# Watch Disney+ in your Tesla (Full screen)



## NateM (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Awesome discovery @NateM! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

This is the same method that was discovered a while back to get Plex working. Been using it since v10 came out.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

Wait — no log in required?


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Nom said:


> Wait - no log in required?


He said he already logged in.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

Ok, thanks. I didn’t have volume on. 😔


----------



## PEIEVGUY (Dec 19, 2018)

I wonder if they will add other streaming services like Disney+, Crave and DAZN to their entertainment suite? 

Personally, I would love to not missing NFLRedZone will driving somewhere on a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

PEIEVGUY said:


> Personally, I would love to not missing NFLRedZone will driving somewhere on a Sunday afternoon.


the streaming only works when in park. so, you Sunday afternoon drive is not going to get you very far if you plan to watch football.


----------



## PEIEVGUY (Dec 19, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> the streaming only works when in park. so, you Sunday afternoon drive is not going to get you very far if you plan to watch football.


You took my post a little too literally......well, at least until full Level 5 FSD is an option anyways.


----------



## PaulK (Oct 2, 2017)

You can watch it while driving...
If you look at the back of the unit, there’s a purple wire which is connected to the car’s speed sensor. Cut this wire and the unit no longer thinks you’re moving so all features will operate just like you’re stopped.

Oh wait, sorry I was thinking of my other car. These new fangled gizmos designed by techie whippersnappers are just too smart. 😉


----------

